
Six strategies for overcoming “chicken and egg” problems - aditya
http://cdixon.org/2009/08/25/six-strategies-for-overcoming-chicken-and-egg-problems/
======
JunkDNA
Not to nitpick, but this sounds a tad revisionist:

"Sun’s invention of Java could be seen as an attempt to introduce sideways
compatibility between its shrinking server market and its competitors
(Windows, Linux) by introducing a new, cross-platform programming layer."

If I recall, Sun had a healthy server market when Java first emerged. In fact,
the original intent was for Java to be a client-side technology. It was only
after client-side Java didn't live up to expectations, that they pivoted to
focus more on the server end. Or perhaps I mis-remember?

